# Id a 2 facteurs en Guyane



## zatiqs (22 Mars 2018)

Bonjour a tous,
Identification a 2 facteurs impossible en Guyane Française, l'indicatif pays est absent de la liste proposé.
réponse des services en ligne " il faut patienter...."
tous les autres DOM ont cette possibilité le +594 Guyanais n'est toujours pas identifié dans les indicatifs pays.

Certains logiciel tiers ont cette nécessité de passer par l'id a 2 facteurs, l'excellent Spark par exemple.

Si vous avez rencontré ce soucis et que vous avez la solution, je suis preneur, car Apple se désintéresse de notre département Guyanais.
Merci
Thierry


----------

